# Husqvarna 125b blower



## John from Cle Elum

I am the new owner of an almost new Husqvarna 125b leaf blower that does not run well. I am looking for a shop manual. Does anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks
John


----------



## LegDeLimber

See if this one is close to matching your particular unit.
If not, You may have to specify a serial number & manufacture date and do a bit of deep Google crawling.

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddocdownload/HUSO/HUSO2007_USen/HUSO2007_USen__5451546-58.pdf


----------



## John from Cle Elum

That is the right model. I was really looking for the shop manual, if there is one available.
Thanks for the effort.
John


----------



## John from Cle Elum

If anyone knows the initial carb settings (number of turns) and which needle is the high and low speed that would get me through the adjustment phase. I probably still want to get my hands on the manual though.
Thanks 
John


----------



## GlynnC

The low speed jet is the one closest to the engine, other is high. If it'll run, don't worry about factory settings--start it and lt warm a minute or so, then slowly adjust low speed to where it runs the smoothest. You man also need to adjust the idle screw. Then with it running at full throttle, adj the high speed--just guessing, it'll need to adjusted richer (counter clockwise). If it still has limiter caps on the carb adj screws, those need to be removed so screws can be adjusted.

In your original post you said it ran poorly, if it's not running at all, adjust both screws at 1&1/2 turns out and give it a try!


----------



## John from Cle Elum

Thanks Glynn. Yeah, it runs but poorly. Its hard to get it to go from a sloppy idle to full speed without it quitting. At wot it still doesn't sound great. Most importantly you told me which screw was which. If they are marked, I could not find the mark. Unless I have to pull the carbs that is probably all I need in the short term. I am still going to look for a copy of the service/repair manual because I know I will need it sometime.

Thanks for the help
John


----------



## GlynnC

Come back if things don't work out--somewhere along the way, I've acquired a couple of these--I like'm!!!!


----------



## John from Cle Elum

You can count on that.

Thanks again
John


----------



## LegDeLimber

John from Cle Elum, Sorry for posting a useless link.
I think I was a bit sleep shy when I did it.

I should have just posted the same thing as GlynnC
and snapped a photo, to help illustrate.

Feeling guilty and it bugged me not to see the right thing....
so I did a bit more looking online.
Must have seen 40 links to just Nothing of any use.

Several threads that people wrote about the same questions
but no one ever bothered to post the settings from their
"proper running" blower, in their responses...!??

Kinda frustrating and it's not even my blower.


----------



## John from Cle Elum

Thanks for your help anyway LegDeLimber. I couldn't find anything either. It's good to have a second set of eyes looking.

John


----------



## r black

John from Cle Elum said:


> I am the new owner of an almost new Husqvarna 125b leaf blower that does not run well. I am looking for a shop manual. Does anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> Thanks
> John


hello, john if the adjustment's don't work out for you go on line to partstree.com look up the part # for the carburetor may want to ck out amazon with the part # for less expensive alternative  2 bolts and you will be back in business... provided the carburetor is the issue of course


----------



## John from Cle Elum

Thanks RBlack. The adjustments made a lot of difference. It still sounds like it is being horribly strangled by the muffler, but it is now very usable.


----------



## DirtyHippo

I haven't been able to find a service manual for these yet and i have access to most manuals from Husqvarna. it just isn't there


----------



## dave ensign

There are a few how too on UTUBE for the 125. I killed one by use but had no problem buying a second, Good blower. Almost new means the prior owner many have something to do with it.


----------

